# Hi from Swansea!



## tinyfish (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi! I have three mice, one champagne boy (I think satin, but is semi longhaired) and two satin dove girls. One girls has just had her first litter, 11 pups! I love the champagne and dove colours! It would be great to see them with black eyes too, but I am told that's genetically impossible. All three are very friendly, but the boy nips me sometimes when I am rummaging through the cage. Is there a way to stop him doing that? Do all males do that? I can see his point (what am I doing in his territory), but it would be nice if he trusted me enough to not nip me (after all, I have had him since he was tiny tiny and handled him every day). I usually come bearing treats anyway! Anyway, that's me!
Bye for now,
Isabella


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

helloo!


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

welcome..oh yes champi and dove are great colours i love tham too

locking forword to pics :mrgreen:


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Isabella, Welcome to our forum


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

Welcome! I used to live in rainy Swansea.
Hope you enjoy the forum


----------

